# Is Reynosa a safe place in daylight hours?



## capz

I'm going to be working in Reynosa with a local Mexican national who lives there next month. He will pick me up at the US side and we will be driving in his car to a facility during daylight hours. We have no plans to do any site seeing or anything else other than work.

Is that a safe situation? I'm only questioning it because of the state department warnings discouraging travel in Reynosa and other border cities. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mes1952

Are you reading the McAllen news as that will give you the most up to date with what's happening in Reynosa. I definitely would NOT be going around the area at night. There are few expats living in this part of Mexico as it is not on the must-visit destinations esp. due to the crime and weather which can be very oppressive in the summer, i.e., just like the weather in Texas.


----------



## coondawg

The major concern for many in Mexico is "being at the wrong place at the wrong time". Reynosa offers more of that opportunity than many other places. Since you are going with him, I would think that you know him quite well, that he will not take a shortcut, will not stop at his favorite bar for a drink, or to see a friend, would take no chance to put you in harms way,etc. Those stops can be potential trouble. The rural roads outside the city are trouble spots. You do what you have to do, but be alert all the time, and have a plan, just in case. Suerte.


----------



## Playaboy

Don't forget to wear your Smith & Wesson.


----------



## Jreboll

Tongue in cheek? Gun laws are very strict in Mexico


----------



## coondawg

Jreboll said:


> Tongue in cheek? Gun laws are very strict in Mexico


I think he was suggesting that the state of Tamaulipas is not one of the safest areas in Mexico.


----------



## alectejas

Capz,
I live close to Reynosa on the US side and I fly out of there on a regular basis. In fact, I'll be flying to Reynosa this weekend. I also know lots of people who work and travel to the maquiladoras in Reynosa. Having said that, I'd take lots precautions, there is no denying that Reynosa is a very dangerous place right now. Cuidado.
Alec


----------



## AlanMexicali

coondawg said:


> I think he was suggesting that the state of Tamaulipas is not one of the safest areas in Mexico.


I took as he was implying sarcastically that Texas is not one of the safest places right now.


----------



## Playaboy

Jreboll said:


> Tongue in cheek? Gun laws are very strict in Mexico


I pack 2 guns when I go thru Reynosa. One on my hip under my shirt and the other in an ankle holster. I carry extra magazines too. It is a dangerous place and you should be prepared to defend yourself.


----------



## alectejas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=22&v=TV3AE_DNR7g


----------



## alectejas




----------



## capz

alectejas said:


> Capz,
> I live close to Reynosa on the US side and I fly out of there on a regular basis. In fact, I'll be flying to Reynosa this weekend. I also know lots of people who work and travel to the maquiladoras in Reynosa. Having said that, I'd take lots precautions, there is no denying that Reynosa is a very dangerous place right now. Cuidado.
> Alec


What types of precautions are you thinking? Is driving straight to our destination using busy streets the best option? The facility is 2 miles from the border crossing and the person driving lives in Reynosa so I would guess they know their way around.

Please let me know any precautions that someone new to working in Mexico might not think of. 


Does anyone seriously carry concealed weapons to visit Mexico?


----------



## Playaboy

capz said:


> What types of precautions are you thinking? Is driving straight to our destination using busy streets the best option? The facility is 2 miles from the border crossing and the person driving lives in Reynosa so I would guess they know their way around.
> 
> Please let me know any precautions that someone new to working in Mexico might not think of.
> 
> 
> Does anyone seriously carry concealed weapons to visit Mexico?


Capz, I was not serious at all. 

Never ever ever take a gun across the border. Never carry a gun or any ammunition in Mexico. Not even a single bullet. You will go directly to jail and not pass GO, for months on end.

Reynosa is not a safe place to be. That said people come and go about their lives the best they can, hoping to never encounter a gun battle. 

After a couple of weeks you will get the hang of it. Just try to vary your routine so you don't become a target.


----------



## TundraGreen

Playaboy said:


> Capz, I was not serious at all.
> 
> Never ever ever take a gun across the border. Never carry a gun or any ammunition in Mexico. Not even a single bullet. You will go directly to jail and not pass GO, for months on end.
> 
> Reynosa is not a safe place to be. That said people come and go about their lives the best they can, hoping to never encounter a gun battle.
> 
> After a couple of weeks you will get the hang of it. Just try to vary your routine so you don't become a target.


<digression>
Your warning about not taking guns or ammo to Mexico, a comment which is absolutely accurate, made me think a little about the issue. 

You would think that the laws on gun possession would make it easy for Mexican law enforcement to act against all the drug trafficking. They could arrest them for gun possession, a crime that is easy to prove, much like many of the mafia in the US were convicted of tax evasion. Get them for things that are easy to convict on, rather than than for acts where it is difficult to tie the perpetuator to the crime. 

That is, it would make it easy for authorities if they truly had interest in convicting anyone.
</digression>


----------



## WintheWin

TundraGreen said:


> <digression>
> Your warning about not taking guns or ammo to Mexico, a comment which is absolutely accurate, made me think a little about the issue.
> 
> You would think that the laws on gun possession would make it easy for Mexican law enforcement to act against all the drug trafficking. They could arrest them for gun possession, a crime that is easy to prove, much like many of the mafia in the US were convicted of tax evasion. Get them for things that are easy to convict on, rather than than for acts where it is difficult to tie the perpetuator to the crime.
> 
> That is, it would make it easy for authorities if they truly had interest in convicting anyone.
> </digression>


A friend of mine, was recently apprehended, red handed, trying to steal a car from a residence. He's "firmando" for three other theft crimes. Gets locked up for 2 days, released on a 2000 peso bail, goes back to "firmando" for crimes.

What's the point?


----------



## Isla Verde

WintheWin said:


> A friend of mine, was recently apprehended, red handed, trying to steal a car from a residence. He's "firmando" for three other theft crimes. Gets locked up for 2 days, released on a 2000 peso bail, goes back to "firmando" for crimes.
> 
> What's the point?


My, you have some "interesting" friends in Mexicali.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> <digression>
> Your warning about not taking guns or ammo to Mexico, a comment which is absolutely accurate, made me think a little about the issue.
> 
> You would think that the laws on gun possession would make it easy for Mexican law enforcement to act against all the drug trafficking. They could arrest them for gun possession, a crime that is easy to prove, much like many of the mafia in the US were convicted of tax evasion. Get them for things that are easy to convict on, rather than than for acts where it is difficult to tie the perpetuator to the crime.
> 
> That is, it would make it easy for authorities if they truly had interest in convicting anyone.
> </digression>


Excellent post, Will. The way you describe the situation here could make one think that convicting law-breakers of crimes is not a priority of the authorities. Odd, isn't it?


----------



## mes1952

That happens all over Mexico. There was a gang of 3 who have repeatedly been in jail for theft and they apparently were released and broke into several homes here in the Punta Banda home in the past month and were jailed for a couple of days...and released again to rob again. So it's not just in NL; it's all over because the entire justice system is not sufficient to deal with the # of crimes perpetrated here.


----------



## Playaboy

TundraGreen said:


> <digression>
> Your warning about not taking guns or ammo to Mexico, a comment which is absolutely accurate, made me think a little about the issue.
> 
> You would think that the laws on gun possession would make it easy for Mexican law enforcement to act against all the drug trafficking. They could arrest them for gun possession, a crime that is easy to prove, much like many of the mafia in the US were convicted of tax evasion. Get them for things that are easy to convict on, rather than than for acts where it is difficult to tie the perpetuator to the crime.
> 
> That is, it would make it easy for authorities if they truly had interest in convicting anyone.
> </digression>


Why do you think that way? The "powers that be" wants the drug war, wants crime, wants chaos. The powers that be are not interested in convicting anyone of importance.

So many naive people with heads in sand. AMAZING


----------



## Isla Verde

Playaboy said:


> Why do you think that way? The "powers that be" wants the drug war, wants crime, wants chaos. The powers that be are not interested in convicting anyone of importance.
> 
> So many naive people with heads in sand. AMAZING


Who are these naïve people you speak of? Surely not the members of this forum who have lived here for some number of years or even visit on a regular basis. Surely not TG or myself.


----------



## coondawg

Playaboy said:


> Why do you think that way? The "powers that be" wants the drug war, wants crime, wants chaos. The powers that be are not interested in convicting anyone of importance.
> 
> So many naive people with heads in sand. AMAZING


I agree that Mexico perpetuates the violence and crime. They refuse the help of the US to recapture "Chapo", when they only caught him in the first place with that help. The "43", you Really believe they do not know what happened to them? Give us all a break. Look at the Education System. Everyone knows about quality of education, opportunities, jobs, etc. Why do you think it is so poor in Mexico? Why do you think the Mexican government does basically nothing to promote jobs for the poor? Where do these poor eventually end up trying to go to earn a life and living? Mexico wants it that way. There is so much "smoke" in Mexico, but a few know exactly what is happening. That is the way it has been, is, and will be, and the way they want it.


----------



## Waller52

Playaboy said:


> Yes, surely you. (my other polite response was deleted)


As was the thread you started. lol

Time to take a chill pill, PBoy. Push away from your computer, go buy a pear and suck on it. Take your pent-up anger out on the Sargassum, slop some up and haul it away.

Go non-digital for a few days. :eyebrows:


----------



## Isla Verde

Waller52 said:


> As was the thread you started. lol
> 
> Time to take a chill pill, PBoy. Push away from your computer, go buy a pear and suck on it. Take your pent-up anger out on the Sargassum, slop some up and haul it away.
> 
> Go non-digital for a few days. :eyebrows:


Excellent advice! I enjoyed the bit about sucking on a pear, but why a pear and not an orange?


----------



## Waller52

Isla Verde said:


> Excellent advice! I enjoyed the bit about sucking on a pear, but why a pear and not an *orange*?


*
Big Orange*


----------



## ojosazules11

Playaboy said:


> Why do you think that way? The "powers that be" wants the drug war, wants crime, wants chaos. The powers that be are not interested in convicting anyone of importance.
> 
> So many naive people with heads in sand. AMAZING


I had a different interpretation of Tundra Green's post. I thought it was a wry commentary on the fact that IF the authorities were actually serious about reducing gun violence, extortion, criminality in general, then this would be one mechanism they could use to lock these _tipos_ up. The fact that doesn't happen speaks for itself. 

I did not think Will's post was as a starry-eyed (or sandy-eyed) _ingenuo_ saying "Oh, oh, oh! I've got a great idea to lock up these criminals! I think I'll go discuss it with the local chief of police."


----------



## WintheWin

Isla Verde said:


> My, you have some "interesting" friends in Mexicali.


It's quite sad when the nice, fun dudes you grew up with, playing ball around in the colonia and stuff, grow up to be criminals and drug peddlers.

We'll say "hi" around the colonia, catch up every now and then, but they went down one road and I another.

The failed auto theft, i found out from reading the paper, and recognizing their blurred faces.


----------



## Isla Verde

WintheWin said:


> It's quite sad when the nice, fun dudes you grew up with, playing ball around in the colonia and stuff, grow up to be criminals and drug peddlers.
> 
> We'll say "hi" around the colonia, catch up every now and then, but they went down one road and I another.
> 
> The failed auto theft, i found out from reading the paper, and recognizing their blurred faces.


That is sad. You're lucky that you chose another path in life.


----------



## emilybcruz

I would agree with previous posters. I am in another network of border dwellers as I live in Ciudad Juarez so these things are discussed regularly. I hate to say it but I don't hear many positive things about Reynosa these days and it's been like that for some time.

With that being said, I agree with coondawg on this one. If you decide to go, stick to the main roads, avoid trouble spots, stay alert, use your common sense. Best of luck to you.


----------



## capz

My trip was uneventful other than the hour plus wait to come back across the border each day. Since I was with a local we took the shortest route and it was about a 15 minute trip from the border through back streets. It does seem like stop signs are more of a yield rather than a stop as I did not see anyone actually stopping at them. 

I would compare the car trips to driving in certain parts of Detroit or Chicago or any big American city in lower income areas. I dd not feel unsafe but had a heightened sense of what was going on around me. We did see one vehicle with armed militia type guys and they kinda stared us down as the passed quickly in front of us but that was it. 

Overall I would not be wary of going back. Hope this helps someone in the future.

Thanks for all the input!


----------

